# How to get mama to STOP cleaning our cage???



## pani (Nov 11, 2014)

Hello everybun,

Once every week or so, mama insists on cleaning out everything in our cage that Felix and I have spent all week perfecting!! We like to put several poops around so everybun knows it is our cage, and we spread hay around, and we play with the blankets until they are just so... and then mama comes through and empties our pee box, moves all the hay away, and washes the blankets so they don't even smell like us anymore! Then we have to do it all again! Every week!!

How do we tell mama to STOP???

:bunnybutt:

~ Clementine


----------



## bunnyman666 (Nov 11, 2014)

Trix's way to stop hutch cleaning:

1) Box the paper towels coming in.

2) Jump into poopydoop pan when the human comes to empty it

3) Jump onto the blankets when the human comes in to grab them

Works every time for me, but then Dumpy picks me up and I can't resist being snuggled, hugged, and being up in the air like Super Bun when I see Dumpy.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Nov 11, 2014)

You's puts up this sign!


----------



## whiskylollipop (Nov 11, 2014)

Imma fussy bunny, I makes a mess but I likes when da hoomin slaves cleans it up. I hints to them that they needs to cleans up by looking very grumpies in ma pen and pointedly stepping around all da hay and poopies that I left around. But what I HATES about hoomins terrible cleaning skills is when they uses da binnigar to clean da stray wees on da floor! It smell awfuls! Toopid hoomins. Gimme dat sign Soph!

-Merlin

Merlin's SUCH A POOPYBUM. Do you knows that when is my times to be out, muma opens my cage and picks me up and then MERLIN JUMPS IN MA HOMES! And then he makes a HUUUUUGE MESS! He wips out all ma puppy pads and pushes around ma littabox and pees in ma hay and spills ma waters! I am a neet bunny but Merlin always ruins ma homes! THIS IS WHY I NOT BONDS WIF HIMS. I dunt wanna lives with such a tewible roomate. Hmph. I need a No Merlin sign!

-Sasha


----------



## Channahs (Nov 11, 2014)

Hmph you tinks you's got's it bads? My mum comes in mines room with a wakes, a WAKES!! she sweeps mines carpets wit it and hers picks up mines box mazes and puts dem on tables and den she brings in dat vahumes! She cleans mines litty boxes wit a big slotty spoons and dis where's I draws dem lines. I knocks dat spoons out her hands, jumps in mines litty and pops a squats. Den her has dat nerves to puts mines mazes box down differents from day weres and her puts mine toys in baskets. Her dids this just yesterdays and dis mornings when her opens mines doors, SURPRISES! bUNsTrUCtioNS! :bunnybutt:


----------



## bunnyman666 (Nov 11, 2014)

Rakes?!? Slotted spoons?!?!? Vacuums?!?!? Sounds like a regular torture chamber!!! Get that sign from Soph!!!!!


----------



## Jamie714 (Nov 12, 2014)

Mine does the rakes and spoons too! I hate it. So i make sure to scatter everything. ANd use my box right after she cleans. I keep telling her my poops belong there! 
TOday she did more than always. She sprayed everything and took all my blankets away and put them back smelling different.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Nov 12, 2014)

^^^^
Them's good tips, as well!!!! We gotta teach them humans to not mess up our happy homes!!!!


----------



## Buddy-And-Tiddly (Nov 12, 2014)

My doe does nothing but drink, sleep, eat, poop, and CLEAN!!!! I know how you feel there. :brownbunny:bunnydance::happybunny::bunny17::bunny5:hello:brown-bunny


----------



## pani (Nov 12, 2014)

Mama did a clean last night!! She even put the blanket all the way on the bottom level so we can't sees the tiles! She says it is because they get too dirty from us. She gonna get us some special tiles instead, she says. Hmph.

~ Clementine


----------



## RabbitsForever303 (Nov 16, 2014)

We happy!!! NO clean out!!!


----------

